# Overclocking the ATI Radeon 9250?



## samusknight (Jun 25, 2007)

I've used ATI Tool before with little results because well, I simply have no idea what I'm doing with it... Anyway what would be the safest settings to overclock the Powercolor ATI Radeon 9250 (128MB) at? If nobody knows, what should I look for when running the Max Core and Max Mem scans? Thanks...


----------



## francis511 (Jun 25, 2007)

i tried overclocking one ages ago and the mem. went up to a crazy speed - like 1600 something. must have been a bug!


----------

